# Video: Audi TT RS vs. Boxster S vs. 370Z on Fifth Gear (plus the Stig!)



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Fifth Gear, that other British automotive show, recently threw the Audi TT RS up against the Porsche Boxster S and Nissan 370Z. This wasn't your typical match, including an agility test with J-turns and sliding into parking spaces, a drifting competition and finally a hot lap.

Interestingly, it seems 5G has snapped up one Ben Collins as a new tester. You might remember Ben. He's the guy who was fired as Top Gear's Stig after revealing he was Top Gear's Stig. Ben ends up driving the Nissan and longtime 5G presenter Tiff Needell drives the Audi.

It's been a while since we've watched an episode of Fifth Gear because its availability in the States hasn't been the best but we always enjoyed it in the past. In this piece we find 5G moving more toward a Top Gear model than just an ex-Stig in the mix. The formula here is three bantering guys performing a mix of challenges in three comparative cars. You get the idea. And while we still love the show we find that experienced personalities such as Tiff and Ben find it just as hard to drum up that chemistry as Tanner and the boys over on the new Top Gear USA. Alas none of them hits the believability of Top Gear UK but we'll watch them anyway because we love what they're doing.

Off the soapbox, make sure to watch below and see how the TT RS fared. And, we'll give you three guesses how the TT RS did in the drifting competition...

Thanks quattroholic for the tip.


----------

